# food stuck in mouth??



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hector has always been one to run on his wheel ALL night. He eats food from his breeder tiney kibbles im worried tonight he might have one stick in his mouth. He keeps going for water and making smacking noises. He isnt breathing bad or anything so I dont see why id need to interfear. Im just worried because he isnt being himself. I will say "hector" and he usually pulls his quills over his eyes and huffs now tonight its just a huff. He is just laying by his food bowl not doing anything. Ive having temp issues and i dont know if this is related. His breeder said she kept her heggies at 80. Well ive learned hector clearly doesnt like 80. So tonight were trying 78. I feel like he is still splatting on his wheel, under his wheel and anywhere but his igloo. Only odd thing is when he gets hot i dig a whole in his bedding and put an icepack under the cage to cool the plasic he usually lays here any tonight its like he doesnt have the energy to move? he is only three months idk if he is tired or what. Should i keep lower the temp and do heggies sometimes get food stuck?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

here some info about food in mouth I doubt that's it hedgies do tend to normally try to vomit to get things unstuck.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2480

As for attitude feel his belly is it warm or cold? My hedgie sometimes just has a lazy day she's eaten and just conked out at the bowl so its hard to say.


----------

